# Adding branches to my rats cage!



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I go hiking a few times a week, and see so many branches on the ground and each time I want to just grab some to add to my rats cages...I know about cleaning/disinfecting them before use, but just want to make sure there aren't any toxic trees I should avoid. Is there any kind of wood I should avoid? What wood branch would be best? My girls need to lose some extra weight, and adding branches should help a lot Thanks.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

It's best to stay away from softwoods, and cherry wood. There's unfortunately not a lot of information regarding what is safe wood for rats, but people generally suggest looking at what wood is safe for birds.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You will also have to find out that the area you want to gather branches from has not been sprayed.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks. It is a park/refuge forest. I can ask the person at the front desk if anything has been sprayed on their trees, but my guess is No. Unfortunately I'm not good at differentiating different kinds of wood. Umm I wonder if my husband would know that. Thank you guys


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I get my branches from apple trees. Never had any problems.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I agree with Fun-Inle Apple tree branches would be the safest.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'll ask a few friends if they have apple trees in their yard but I don't think so. Maybe I could ask someone at the farmer market selling apples? I live in a condo, not many houses around me, lol. I don't think there are any apple trees at my country club either, definitively not where I'm hicking. I can't believe how hard it is for me to find an apple tree, argh. I'll ask the breeder I get my rats from if she knows where to find an apple tree, lol. Thank you guys. I just want to be sure it is 100% safe.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

The farmer's market is a great idea!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Depends on the Cherry, Black Cherry is very toxic, European Cherry is pretty safe, I have a big branch of that in my cage.

General rule of thumb is if the fruit and leaves of that tree are safe to eat raw then the branches are fine. Fruit tree branches and edible nut trees are particularly good. Avoid fast growing / soft woods and anything very sappy. Make sure the wood is fully dried out (so not green when you cut it and snaps dryly), this can take some time if its freshly cut (my European cherry tree branch sprouted flowers in spring some 3 months after I'd chopped it down, luckily I'd been leaving it to dry out over winter, it took about 6 months to fully dry but was a big thick branch).

Some I've used;
ash
oak
beech
birch (silver)
apple
pear
European cherry
currant

I give them a good scrub with an antibacterial and leave to dry for at least 2 weeks for a small branch (think about 2cm diameter) and as long as it takes for wider


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Isamurat said:


> Depends on the Cherry, Black Cherry is very toxic, European Cherry is pretty safe, I have a big branch of that in my cage.General rule of thumb is if the fruit and leaves of that tree are safe to eat raw then the branches are fine. Fruit tree branches and edible nut trees are particularly good. Avoid fast growing / soft woods and anything very sappy. Make sure the wood is fully dried out (so not green when you cut it and snaps dryly), this can take some time if its freshly cut (my European cherry tree branch sprouted flowers in spring some 3 months after I'd chopped it down, luckily I'd been leaving it to dry out over winter, it took about 6 months to fully dry but was a big thick branch).Some I've used;ashoakbeechbirch (silver)applepearEuropean cherrycurrantI give them a good scrub with an antibacterial and leave to dry for at least 2 weeks for a small branch (think about 2cm diameter) and as long as it takes for wider


Thank you


----------

